# The good and the bad



## jellybellyrolls (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey all, I'm new here. I've lurked around for a really long time and I'm finally taking the next step.

We all know that there are two types of fat, Visceral and Subcutaneous. Visceral being the unhealthy fat that is behind the abdomen. Now, despite my misleading name, I'm actually quite thin but plan to pursue my dreams of gaining. With this in mind, I do want to know what I'm in for and that's why I'm posting this thread.

From my understanding, your body shape defines where your fat is placed, but does it define the type? I'm definitely apple shaped, which is most likely to gain around the waist, because my shoulders are a good 6-8 inches wider than my hips. Although, my hips are about 2 inches wider than my waste. Lately I've put on a bit of weight due to lifestyle I guess which has been mostly my lower belly and waste. There may be other areas as well but these were most noticeable. My arms are quite thin and never really gain much fat and oddly enough my thighs are slightly large for my body shape and weight.

Is there any way to check if the fat on my body is subcutaneous? If it helps, the fat around my stomach quite soft and it gets softer the closer I get to my chest. After that, I have virtually no fat until my face, which has gotten rounder lately. When I sit down, my fat usually bunches up into one large role, followed by very small rolls on top of it. Personally, I would much rather be pear shaped for health reasons and personal preference but I'm aware that I cannot actually change the shape of my bones. Although, many vegans tend to be pear shaped because of the constant consumption of monosaturated fats and the extra estrogen in food like tofu and soy. 

I don't want to put my body at risk, but when I do decide to gain I am considering eating tofu and/or soy daily to place more fat on my hips and butt to increase my pear shape and health. This can't result in horribly negative side effects like cancer could it?

Thanks for taking the time

- Sam

apologies if this is in the wrong section, wasn't sure where to put it.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 13, 2009)

I seriously didn't know there were two types of fat!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 13, 2009)

Are you a person that over thinks things generaly? It sounds like it.Over analyzing everything borders on OCD.
Not saying you do but as far as what kind of fat just go with it you'll never know if you don't try we are all different.Fat is fat it goes where it wants too nothing you can do about it.JMO.


----------



## Tad (Mar 13, 2009)

First up: welcome to Dimensions!

Second: this might be better on the health board? If so, a moderator can move it.

Finally: I'm not sure that they are different types, that is if you extracted some of each and looked at it under a microscope I'm not sure that there is any difference. But certainly studies do suggest that location matters. Apparently fat in the abdomen (visceral fat) is more 'biologically active' (besides possibly putting pressure on organs?)

Generally men are more apt than women to carry their fat there, but it varies within both genders.

If you are storing the fat more viscerally, you'll get a firm 'ball belly' It is under the wall of the abdominal muscles. Speaking only for myself, that area of fat sit fairly high on my belly, with some softer, surface fat, sitting lower down on my belly. So if you find yourself sticking out just below the ribs, quite a firm area, I'd think you are starting to carry a lot of your fat viscerally. But I'm only speaking from my own experience, I'm sure there are more expert folk out there.

And unfortunately I know of no way to control where it goes.


----------



## JMNYC (Mar 13, 2009)

jellybellyrolls said:


> Hey all, I'm new here. I've lurked around for a really long time and I'm finally taking the next step.
> 
> We all know that there are two types of fat, Visceral and Subcutaneous.




*We do? I can't even pronounce the second term...didn't Bob Dylan write a song called "Subcutaneous Homesick Blues"?
*




(message lengthened)


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Mar 13, 2009)

If you are storing the fat more viscerally, you'll get a firm 'ball belly'

Ah...this could explain why those skinny legged men w/ huge bellies that don't jiggle much weigh a lot. Its weird, they don't have a lot of muscle (which is heavy), or a lot of jiggly fat, yet they still weigh a lot. So the fat is visceral with these people.


----------



## jellybellyrolls (Mar 14, 2009)

my belly starts at the crotch and bulges up until the belly button, it's decently soft. As for above my belly button, a small bulge of very soft fat resides. 

For the record, I'm not always this anal I just figure that this is important enough.

Also, is there any way of checking for cellulite? Cellulite would be a good sign if fat under the skin 

Thanks again


----------



## grubnboy (Mar 14, 2009)

JMNYC said:


> *We do? I can't even pronounce the second term...didn't Bob Dylan write a song called "Subcutaneous Homesick Blues"?
> *
> 
> 
> ...




you're thinking of Subterranean Homesick Blues i think.



what the op asked is a fairly valid question. alot of information can be garnered from health books and sites. 

the difference in the visceral kind of fat is that it is underneath your abdomen muscle wall. it tends to crowd up your organs, raise your blood pressure, and a whole slew of other nasty things. the second kind, subcutaneous fat, is the fat that is stored just under the skin. usually being soft and squishy. 

from the stuff i've learned i think alot of it comes down to what you eat, your predisposition to gain weight (genetics and such), and weather or not you stay healthy about it. 

studies have shown that you can develop a wheat belly, meaning most whole grain foods tend to be stored in your midsection. this is what alot of folks call a beer belly. it seems like protein (meats) tend to store viscerally and carbs (breads and pastas) tend to store subcutaneously. 

alot of it comes down to how your body will deal with the excess calories but you should probably do some reading, even health sites can give you good info. and think about making a weight gain plan. just like someone would if they were planning on losing weight. you just want to basically double a 2,000 calorie a day diet. you need a good mix of all of the groups (fiber, carbs, protein). each part plays a different function in the way your body works and it's a good idea to have a working knowledge about some of this stuff if you plan to make your diet work to the best of its potential.


----------

